# lets see those pos and staffs



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

it seems like a lot of people consider staffs a dirty word and some owners of pitter staffs are constantly getting ridiculed for not having "true" APBT's. 
the vast majority of APBT's i have seen that are working dogs in schutzhund are pitter staffs im guessing there is a good reason for this. Lets see some pics of those working staffs and POS


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well he's not registered but this little man has a job. And POS... Well that's my guess because of his size and structure. Here's Chino @ 1 year and 60 lbs even


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I suppose Loki's pedigree would qualify her for a Pitterstaff.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [155303] :: MATRIX I DEFY GRAVITY (LOKI)
Gravity APBTs - Loki

Loki has done weight pull, agility, obedience, and rally. I have always wanted to get her into dock diving, but we have never had enough steady access to big water, and she'll be 7 this year so there's really no sense in starting her up in a new sport. She's got a few more things to finish up (like her UCDX, UAGII and maybe a few rally titles), but otherwise she's just enjoying being a pet now.

















With her daddy Morpheus.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

not necessarily a working dog, but she will never quit or give up on anything


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

another, just because i love posting up pics of her.. lol.. though most have seen these


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Some pitterstaffs
Here is UKC Howard's Champion Gunner-SchHB, SchHA, OFA









Here is UKC Champion Panda's Titan-SchHB, SchH2, OFA









Here is Howard's Tango-Mondio Ring Brevet, U-WP, OFA, ADBA & UKC ptd


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

AKC Amstaffs

Howard's GRCH Ver Magnusson-SchHB, SchH3, UCD, UWP, UAG1, FO, P1, UKC SuperDog









UKC "CH" SageBrush Tacoma Annie-SchHB, SchHA, UWP, U-FO, 85 ADBA points









Howard's Ver Maximus-SchHB, U-FO, UWPCH, UWPV, APA WP3, SchH AD,


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

cEElint said:


> another, just because i love posting up pics of her.. lol.. though most have seen these


That is a fine looking dog!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

All are great looking dogs.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Lindsay your dogs are just beautiful


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

some good looking dogs


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Awww, I can't see the pictures that Howards posted, although I know of some of the dogs. ETA: Now I can see them. Nice!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

very nice dogs everyone!!! i always found it funny game dog people talking about the lack of working ability staffs have, when a lot of them themselves only breed for the ADBA show ring. very ironic


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Powerful line up you got there Howard! Very impressive


----------

